# Used Market Value of a Godin Freeway Classic



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm trying to get rid of guitars and parts I don't play anymore. Next on the chopping block is my Godin Freeway Classic. I bought it last year but cannot remember what I paid for it (~$500ish I think). It has the black finish with rosewood fretboard. I'm thinking of either putting it up at the used rack at the Winnipeg L&M or using it as a trade in on another guitar. It's in great shape, I'd just like to know roughly what it's worth on the used market.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Do you have a picture I am not sure of the model Godin you are referring to I just don't recall a Freeway Classic.Ship
Picutre could tell me a bit more and do you know the year it was made?


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Godin Guitars

It's not an old model and the guitar itself is maybe a year old.


----------



## praga37 (Feb 27, 2008)

Depending of the shape or whether or not a case is included, it may vary between $325 and $425. I've got one for sale right now, in 9,5 outta 10 condition with a SKB hard shell case for $360... and that's cheap ! and that's because I live in a remote area where stuff sell slowly (lol).


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

From what I can see on the web, 360$ with a hard case IS really cheap. For a good condition guitare, I often see prices between 350 and 420, like you mentionned before.


----------

